# My Loft



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

This is my loft ..........Inside & out pics @ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZNLy5nZqtM


Hope you like it !


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Great lookin Loft & flying pen...


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool!!!!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Great aviary. I like the bricks. Keeps their claws down.


----------



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

It is very nice. 



Jay3 said:


> Great aviary. I like the bricks. Keeps their claws down.


What is the advantage of keeping their claws down?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If they get too long, they make the toes turn, Probably more of a problem for someone who has birds that don't get out, like rescues or rehabbers or someone with pet birds. Then they have to be trimmed. I love the bricks covering the floor that way. Nice!


----------



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

*o i c*

Works like a nail file. Thats good to know. I may have to brick off a section of my aviary. Thanks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can use the rough patio blocks as well. If placed around some where they are going to walk a lot, like the drinker or feeder or bath, then of course they will be on it more.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice! I like the brick idea too...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Nice! I like the brick idea too...


You could easily do that in your large aviary. It would look nice.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments peoples


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

nice loft, i like it


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Great job, looks fantastic.


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice Job. Regards, Charlie


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

nice job and like the brick idea


----------



## jcorbpc (Aug 5, 2011)

ya, the bricks look nice!


----------



## Sky Island (Aug 12, 2011)

if your birds don't get out a lot you can go to the sore and but cat nail clippers or even use your own and clip the tips off to keep their toes from turning. also if they have problems eating their beaks may of over lapped each other and all you need to do is clip off the part that is keeping them from picking up the feed. but be careful not to cut too much into the beak.


----------



## Sky Island (Aug 12, 2011)

lol store and buy


----------

